# 1998 Altima vent system



## harringg (Jul 17, 2011)

I am not getting air flow out of the front facing dash vents of a 1998 Nissan Altima. When pressing the five buttons on the vent system results in the following. yes means we get air flow, no means no airflow

Head
Defrost yes
Dashboard (referring to vents on left-right side next to defrost vents on dash board) yes
Front vents (front panel vents facing driver/passenger) no
Feet yes

Head/feet
Def yes
Dashboard yes
Front vents no
Feet yes

Feet
Def yes
Dashboard yes
Front vents no
Feet yes

Feet/def
Def yes 
Dashboard yes
Front vents no
Feet yes

Def only
Def yes and higher speed
Dashboard yes
Front vents no
Feet no


Does it seem electrical in the switch panel, or mechanical, causing the front vents to not open?


----------



## To the moon (Sep 6, 2011)

*Were you ever able to find a cause?*

I have the exact same problem - thanks!


----------

